# 2010 BOMBER GEAR NOW IN STOCK!!!!!!



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

YES, I have the 2010 Bomber line in stock at TEN Mile Creek Kayaks. Check us out 10am-7pm Monday-Friday 9am-7pm Saturday-Sunday. Right of exit 201 off I70.

TMCK


----------



## LanceDog (Aug 24, 2009)

Cool, mattie i will come by today looking for a dry top heard really good things about bomber gear also i think they are from steamboat colo. this could be good for any warry. work plus seems price point is in my budget.


----------



## miahski2 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice Mattie, what color dry tops do you have and do you have any poogies?


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Bomber Gear!!!!!!*

Yes, have Gray, Blue, Red and Black. Also have the Creek Mitts in stock, there the best ones out there, all Bomber Gear is Bomb Proof!!!!! 

TMCK


----------



## friscofreeskier (May 15, 2006)

*bomber gear*

Check out the deals people!


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Great shop, thanks Mattie.


----------

